# Spoiled golden



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds just right.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She sounds like a wonderful companion. Spoiling sounds justified. If you are worried that she is overweight and underexercised, can you hire someone who will take her for a walk or to the park every day to get some exercise? It might be worth trying to reduce her food a little, too, to try to drop some of the weight. Ultimately, it will make her healthier, and she will be with you longer.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Goldens spoil us with devotion and love and we spoil them right back. That is how it should be. I agree though that it would be a good idea to find someone to walk her. Maybe there's an older kid in the neighborhood who would give her some exercise just to keep her healthy.


----------

